# Anyone had the pleasure of experiencing Adelaide?



## Eros (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi all!

I've never been to Aus before but have a friend from Sydney.

There is some pull for me to go to Aus and my gut is saying that I will most probably enjoy it!

I've been thinking of going to several places in Aus. One of them is Sydney but I would also like to experience Adelaide.

I just wondered if anyone has been there/is there, would you mind sharing your experiences i.e., food, people, weather, lifestyle etc...

Thank you


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

I live in Adelaide. I think it's pretty great. The beaches are beautiful, there's a lot of great little cafes, lots of cool! vintage shops, the city is lovely to look at too. It's cold in the winter but the summers are nice. As far as dangerous animals and bugs and stuff, it's pretty tame. It's I guess the least expensive of the capitol cities. The lifestyle is pretty casual, the food is great. Entire Italian and Greek villages relocated here during the 1st and 2nd world wars so there's lots of that great food, tons of Indian and Asian food too, not hardly any American food  . The people are like anywhere else. Mostly really nice.


----------



## Eros (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Rebeccaf! You have given a really positive response and it's nice to hear that where you live that you think it's great! 

You mentioned that it's gets cold in the winter. Is your winter from May? I also I just wondered, how cold? lol


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

it starts getting cold in june. july and august are the worst gets down to about 10. There's sunny nice days in there too, but yeah. In the daytime 12-16 c is common for that time of year.


----------



## Eros (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok. Thanks.

Think I can deal with 10 degrees. I currently live in the UK and right now it's round about 6 degrees. I have lived with -10 degres temps also..!


----------



## The Campervan Man (Feb 23, 2013)

Adelaide is a great city, I would say that as I live here but its affordable, generally great weather and lots of fun things to do. We have a number of festivals on at the moment as well as the Ashes. A great place to visit especially if you like the outdoors, nature and wine!


----------



## Eros (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks campervan!

Trying to get as many perspectives as poss before going. I cannot leave the country until Jan 2015 as I will be studying for a year and need to remain in this country as it's tied to my work.

Just seems like such a long time to wait! I want to leave for vacation now! lol


----------

